# Current Satellite LED Plus thoughts or reviews



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

Any thoughts or opinions on this light? I am thinking about purchasing this light on amazon shortly in the 48"-60" size. It would be for a standard size 90 Gallon tank. Currently I am using a double tube 36" fixture. The Bulbs that are in the double are stamped All Glass Aquarium but I have no idea what color they are. They are at least 4 years old at the minimum. Is there any way to determine what "K" they are. 

What would I expect in my 90 for lighting if I was to switchover to the current LED? I realize that the 36" tubes are considered ancient by aquarium standards but I like the light they produce and I do not have an algae problem.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi I got a 72 gallon I got LEDs I love the led light


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you find it is brighter than your previous light? What was your previous light?


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

I think led is brighter I got different colors and over all it's a nice affect on amazon they have the one with timer and it thunder n lighting like a storm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

arenaranger said:


> The Bulbs that are in the double are stamped All Glass Aquarium but I have no idea what color they are. They are at least 4 years old at the minimum. Is there any way to determine what "K" they are.
> 
> I realize that the 36" tubes are considered ancient by aquarium standards but I like the light they produce and I do not have an algae problem.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


You can replace your flourescent tubes with any K you want.You can't change your wattage,but color choice(K) is pretty wide open.Many find 6500-10,000k bulbs pretty cheap at Lowes or HD.
In general tubes should be replaced every 6-12 months,but if you're not growing live plants or plants with high demands it may not matter.

Lots of LEDS can have a dimmer placed on them to control their output.


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

arenaranger said:


> Do you find it is brighter than your previous light? What was your previous light?


<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/bkgirl081480/media/Mobile%20Uploads/29E4978D-EAF7-450A-ACCC-5CFBE0E0CA2A_zps6jh4hrdt.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag303/bkgirl081480/Mobile%20Uploads/29E4978D-EAF7-450A-ACCC-5CFBE0E0CA2A_zps6jh4hrdt.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 29E4978D-EAF7-450A-ACCC-5CFBE0E0CA2A_zps6jh4hrdt.jpg"/></a>
It's bright


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

That light will probably be brighter than your two 36" lights on a 90 gallon. Are you trying to grow plants? You will more than likely have algae growth with any light if you leave it on for too long.


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

I also have these Lights - thinking about getting 2 more for my other tanks - but, that would be such a waste since I brought this one which produces a lot of algae even tho the moon light is beautiful. 

Amazon.com: Finnex FugeRay Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 48-Inch: Pet Supplies 

I like the SL much better - the difference affects are cool - not sure how plants respond to it. The remote is also a plus..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the 36" version of the light. I like it!

Keep in mind my tanks have tannins in them so it looks a lot dimmer and brown but this is the tank with the light on it.


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> I have the 36" version of the light. I like it!
> 
> Keep in mind my tanks have tannins in them so it looks a lot dimmer and brown but this is the tank with the light on it.


Beautiful tank very nice every one keep saying algae but with led and my uv I haven't had any algae but your tank is great


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The Satelite + is not considered high light so with plants ( by the way one of these is supposed to be a high light plant and I get decent red from the hybrid ludwigia) I think it balances out nicely. I have the light at the bar my dad owns over a 110 gallon and we do get algae, but it is because the tank is by the window, not the fixture. 

I have had decent growth of my hybrid ludwigia, cabomba furcata, Kleiner bar sword, Red Reubin sword, Java fern/ moss and crypts. So I think if you balance the light with nutrients and plants ( as you should with any light) You will be fine.


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> The Satelite + is not considered high light so with plants ( by the way one of these is supposed to be a high light plant and I get decent red from the hybrid ludwigia) I think it balances out nicely. I have the light at the bar my dad owns over a 110 gallon and we do get algae, but it is because the tank is by the window, not the fixture.
> 
> I have had decent growth of my hybrid ludwigia, cabomba furcata, Kleiner bar sword, Red Reubin sword, Java fern/ moss and crypts. So I think if you balance the light with nutrients and plants ( as you should with any light) You will be fine.


I can honestly say I haven't had no algae but I like the bright lights I think with these lights is a different affect but now I'm looking for a bigger tank


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got it on my 55g with glass tops. Very low profile look. Love it. I do have some brown algae growing on plastic plants, but it was there before I switch to the satellite from marineland. Mollies like eating it so, eh. I'll clean it eventually. Do be aware that some other universal remotes will be picked up by the receiver. Happens with my Vizio tv remote. Just block the signal with your hand when using the remote and it's fine. Have heard people say the remote does after a few months...we'll see.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I like the LED+ (I have one on a 20 long) but I worry it's not high enough light to adequately penetrate a 90. The PAR value (what plants care about) is pretty low at the substrate of a 90 because the light isn't that powerful. I think you might be better off with the Finnex Ray 2 for plant health.

The light itself is fun though, although I don't find we get much use out of the special effects, because who wants to scare the crap out of the fish by blasting them with lightning flashes? I like the night lights though.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

Threnjen said:


> I like the LED+ (I have one on a 20 long) but I worry it's not high enough light to adequately penetrate a 90. The PAR value (what plants care about) is pretty low at the substrate of a 90 because the light isn't that powerful. I think you might be better off with the Finnex Ray 2 for plant health.
> 
> The light itself is fun though, although I don't find we get much use out of the special effects, because who wants to scare the crap out of the fish by blasting them with lightning flashes? I like the night lights though.


Thanks for all your thoughts everyone,

I should say that there are no live plants in my aquarium and don't plan on having them either. For whatever reason, they don't really interest me. 

I have ordered my light and now have to wait a month to get it......


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Threnjen said:


> ...I don't find we get much use out of the special effects, because who wants to scare the crap out of the fish by blasting them with lightning flashes?


*r2

I never did understand the LED lights that advertise all these gimmicky features that's of no use to anyone including the fish... 
Good sales tactics that pulls in buyers for the coolness factor, I suppose. 



I use the Current Truelumen Pro LED strips (12,000K Diamond White) on my 150G as they are very small and sleek with tremendous output for the size. 
216 LED's per fixture x 2 = 432 LED's. 

Plus these work with the ramp timer.......for a nice on and off 15 minute slow transition that somewhat replicates sunrise/sunset. Not an instant on or off, shocking the fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Believe it or not the lightening can have an effect on the fish as can the cloud cover. Many species will spawn when a storm is coming through so for some hard to breed species this can come in quite handy. As a matter of fact my Macrostomas and Ocellatas can usually be triggered to spawn just by tossing some cloud cover going when we have rain going on outside.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have since about 3 months 4 pools on LED rebuilt.
The light seems to be better than fluorescent tubes. It will grow better Riccia, Ceratopteris, Java moss. The Crypto and Amazon sword not react as quickly. Since I can not say anything. It is also more comfortable for the viewing of the basin.
In the fluorescent lamps must be noted that after half a year is only 50% brightness. This one does not notice.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Believe it or not the lightening can have an effect on the fish as can the cloud cover. Many species will spawn when a storm is coming through so for some hard to breed species this can come in quite handy. As a matter of fact my Macrostomas and Ocellatas can usually be triggered to spawn just by tossing some cloud cover going when we have rain going on outside.


I can believe the cloud cover.....makes sense. 

But, it's very hard to believe any quick & sudden event like lightening would get any fish "in the mood". 
Just turning on the lights normally sends the fish flying around the tank (this is why I installed the Current Ramp Timer).

But if you have experience with Lightening and spawning and say it's true I'll believe ya.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ramp features are gimmicks too. May have some usefulness, but nonetheless. Above that, I see no real usefulness in some of the lighting features. Cloud cover can easily be simulated with plants.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

These special features are for Salt Water tanks, and Corals, not so much for FW or plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> These special features are for Salt Water tanks, and Corals, not so much for FW or plants.


That was not something I considered.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

With the bettas ( mouthbrooders of the unimaculata complex) when I put the lightening on, they almost do like dolphins and surface for air while going the length of the tank. Really interesting to see. I have never witnessed them doing this before, not to this extent. Have not tested on other fish as these are the only ones in the tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Ramp features are gimmicks too. May have some usefulness, but nonetheless. Above that, I see no real usefulness in some of the lighting features. Cloud cover can easily be simulated with plants.


Actually the cloud cover is more like rolling clouds, the color sightly changes simulating the sun being covered by clouds then passing by. As for the ramps, it is just so the light gradually comes on/ goes off instead of a sudden on and off. This really is quite useful for wild caught fish. Just seems more soothing for them.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> Ramp features are gimmicks too. May have some usefulness, but nonetheless...



That I completly disagree with.....

So turning on your very bright LED lights 100% from a completely dark room and having your fish dart all over the tank and smack into rocks and what not is preferred? 
Seriously? *r2


Sorry but a gradual 0 - 100% transition on or off is a very good thing IMHO.
Much less stress (or chance for potential injury) on your fish......


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Buerkletucson said:


> That I completly disagree with.....
> 
> So turning on your very bright LED lights 100% from a completely dark room and having your fish dart all over the tank and smack into rocks and what not is preferred?
> Seriously? *r2
> ...


Never said it was good or bad. I just said it was a gimmick. My definition and yours may be different. More than on/off is a gimmick to me. You may find the ramp feature useful to you. I don't find it needed and my LEDs burn 150 Par at the substrate. But, you can't have it both ways. What you called gimmick above, someone else finds it useful (also above)...just because you don't makes it a gimmick to you, right? So, I find none of it useful and therefore gimmick. Just my opinion though. 

I did say that there may be some usefulness in the ramp feature - only said that because you said you needed it. No less a gimmick in my mind.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> Never said it was good or bad. I just said it was a gimmick. My definition and yours may be different. More than on/off is a gimmick to me. You may find the ramp feature useful to you. I don't find it needed and my LEDs burn 150 Par at the substrate. But, you can't have it both ways. What you called gimmick above, someone else finds it useful (also above)...just because you don't makes it a gimmick to you, right? So, I find none of it useful and therefore gimmick. Just my opinion though.
> 
> I did say that there may be some usefulness in the ramp feature - only said that because you said you needed it. No less a gimmick in my mind.


Ever consider running for politics? *w3
Unreal...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Buerkletucson said:


> That I completly disagree with.....
> 
> So turning on your very bright LED lights 100% from a completely dark room and having your fish dart all over the tank and smack into rocks and what not is preferred?
> Seriously? *r2
> ...


I run my LEDs full blast on start up, and run delicate Surgeon Fish, they don't bolt all over the place when the lights come on, matter of fact, they get used to the time frame, and know when they are coming on..... Injury from fish darting about when the lights come on should not happen, not even in newbie fish, for the most part they camp out until they are use to whats going on.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Buerkletucson said:


> That I completly disagree with.....
> 
> So turning on your very bright LED lights 100% from a completely dark room and having your fish dart all over the tank and smack into rocks and what not is preferred?
> Seriously? *r2
> ...


I run true lumen pros also on my 180g. 24 linear feet of them(not just 1 or 2 strips),and IMO the ramp up timer is useless.I use regular timers and have seperate strips come on at different times that give the ramp up/down feature.
If your fish go crazy when the lights come on you turn them on to early in the day.My tank is planted so I only run lights from noon to 8 pm.I do start my first 4' and [email protected]' at 11 am and then increase until all 24 linear feet are on at noon.I shut them off the same ,not all at once.
I love my true lumen pros but have no love for current(due to theie POS trnsformers).I will never give current another penny of mine!Not for a timer or a transformer(found replacement supplier that sells better for less).


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I've had the Satellite Plus for about six weeks now, and my hornwort has grown rapidly; I've replatned stems left and right. Java fern is doing well, the Amazon Sword looks good but isn't growing noticeably, which I expected. I love the light features, and its been a great buy so far.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just got the dual ramp timer for mine, and you can actually set this one to dim down to a moon light effect ( the single is just dim to off) Macs seem impressed. I have noticed my moss seems to love the light as does the crypts and even the cabomba furcata. Everything I have set out to grow in this tank, has grown. Cannot complain.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> I just got the dual ramp timer for mine, and you can actually set this one to dim down to a moon light effect ( the single is just dim to off) Macs seem impressed. I have noticed my moss seems to love the light as does the crypts and even the cabomba furcata. Everything I have set out to grow in this tank, has grown. Cannot complain.


Yup....gotta love those ramp timers! *banana dance
Very useful.


----------

